# Rocky fork.



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Been a while since I've been there. Is the bait shop on north shore dr? And do you know if they have minnows and wax worms. Thanks.


----------



## Bearcatfan007 (Jul 19, 2017)

Bait shop is on North Shore Drive. Don't know if they have minnows right now.


----------



## ohiostrutter (May 27, 2015)

Headed to rocky and paint creek Tommorrow. Unsure on minnows


----------



## Crappie22 (Sep 23, 2013)

ohiostrutter said:


> Headed to rocky and paint creek Tommorrow. Unsure on minnows


Can you report back tomorrow? I’m wanting to go Thursday if it’s any good!


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

There is a new bait/gun shop in Rainsboro I think he has minnows. Cole's usually has an honor tank outside, self serve.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Let us know what the bait shop has and what time it opens. And if anything was biting. Thanks.


----------



## ohiostrutter (May 27, 2015)

Fished from 7 am (still dark) until 2 pm. Story of the day was SLOW. 5-6 guys came and went through the day. A little bit, and I do mean a little bit of a bite 7-9. One keeper crappie out of maybe 5-6 for the whole day. Didn’t see anyone else catch anything. A couple tiny perch and white bass. Not much to get excited about. Can’t help you on the bait shops. I fish plastics and jigs.


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack (Mar 26, 2012)

If you fished the docks, they have been getting absolutely hammered all fall and winter. I've never seen so many people as this year. I counted 35 people one day during the middle of the week.


----------



## Crappie22 (Sep 23, 2013)

ohiostrutter said:


> Fished from 7 am (still dark) until 2 pm. Story of the day was SLOW. 5-6 guys came and went through the day. A little bit, and I do mean a little bit of a bite 7-9. One keeper crappie out of maybe 5-6 for the whole day. Didn’t see anyone else catch anything. A couple tiny perch and white bass. Not much to get excited about. Can’t help you on the bait shops. I fish plastics and jigs.


Assuming this was rocky fork?


----------



## ohiostrutter (May 27, 2015)

Crappie22 said:


> Assuming this was rocky fork?


Yes


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Well that's a not encouraging report. Might have to come up with a plan "B.


----------



## david tennant (Mar 17, 2016)

At Rainsboro stop at the shop just across the road from the gas station. Its called Crossroads. They'll have bait for ya. Rocky Fork will be better than Paint Creek Lake spillway guaranteed. I've hit it all winter when possible and haven't caught squat. I'm wanting to go hit Rocky Fork soon too but just haven't had the time. Plus I'm want saugeye more than bream. Tight lines ya'll


----------



## Alaskangiles (Aug 15, 2019)

Bummer report. I’ve got two boys begging me to get out.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Go for it, you won't get anything sitting on the couch.


----------



## Alaskangiles (Aug 15, 2019)

Debate is deer or crappie. We will get into something, you can bet on that.


----------

